# div an tabellenzelle ausrichten



## GuenniFD (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Kann ich mir ein div in eine tabelle setzen und es an der Zelle ausrichten?
Grund dafür ist, ich will in einer bestimmten Tabellenstruktur eine Grafik mittels div einbinden, die über der Zelle steht, da die Grafik ein wenig größer ist als die Zelle. (man kann ja da bei divs mit dem z-index arbeiten). 
Problem was ich im moment noch hab, ist das die Positionierung immer vom Abstand vom linken und oberen Bildschirmrand erfolgt, was sich bei der Veränderung der Fenstergröße schlecht auswirkt (Tabellenkonstrukt ist mittig ausgerichtet und somit steht die Grafik bei unterschiedlichen Fenstergrößen immer woanders...)
Kann man da nicht irgendwie ein div in die Zelle setzen und sagen das es sich an der Zelle oder eventuelle einem anderen darin befindlichen div ausrichten soll?
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte!
Vielen Dank
MFG
Günni


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2005)

Mit *position: relative* kannst du zwar ein DIV-Element am Tabellenzellenrand ausrichten, aber nicht mit einem höheren *z-index* über die Tabellenzelle legen, so dass eine grössere Grafik den Zellenrand überdeckt. Denn das umschliessende <td>-Element orientiert sich immer an der grösseren DIV- / Grafik-Höhe.


----------



## GuenniFD (6. Mai 2005)

danke... und wie könnte ich es grundsätzlich machen, dass sich ein div dann von einem anderen orientiert?


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2005)

GuenniFD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie könnte ich es grundsätzlich machen, dass sich ein div dann von einem anderen orientiert?


Sorry, aber ich verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## GuenniFD (6. Mai 2005)

also wenn ich beispielweise ein div zentriert hab und darein ein anderes div packe, wo ich z.b. 20 nach rechts und 10 nach unten will oder sowas in der art....
(sorry für die schlechte ausdrucksweise  )


----------



## c2uk (6. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte das wie michael schon gesagt hat per *position:relative* gehen, dann halt *top:10px* und *left:20px*

 Manchmal hilft auch schon, die deutsche Rechtschreibung richtig anzuwenden, um die ganze Sache verständlicher zu machen, z.B. in dem man Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet, so wie in der Netiquette gewünscht.


----------



## versuch13 (6. Mai 2005)

z.B. indem du dem äußeren div padding-left:20px; padding-top:10px; zuweist.

 gruß


----------

